# How long visa process will take from Pakistan?



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi, I am IT professional working as a Senior Software Engineer in the Pakistan's reputed IT Company i.e. Avanza Solutions. I have proven experience in web application through (dot)NET Technologies.

I have done bachelors in Software Engineering from Bahria University, Karachi. I am also a Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist in (dot) NET web. And planning to get couple of more certifications done by Feb 2010

I have around 3.5 years experience as I have started working on 20th May 2006. So I will have 4 years experience by 20th May 2010. And I am planning to initiate visa correspondence just after that. 

Im well qualified for the CSL and MODL as well. I have been looking jobs at SEEK jobs site and there are lot of jobs I perfectly fit into. I am very optimistic about my case as I see no negative points as far as the skills, experience and education are concerned.


I intend to apply for Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175) 

Considering the recent changes in policies? I need to know the following things 

How long would ACS assessment would take?
How Long would Visa Process take?
I am planning to lodge ACS application and VISA application online? Will it benefit in processing fast?
I read in this forum that jobs that are listed in the SEEK website is hard to get for expats as they dont have australian experience. is that true?

I hope you guys to guide me through my processing .. 


thanks in advance


----------



## manisha (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi

we had hired an agent in australia and the whole process took abt 18 months but i know of people who applied online and got their visas in almost the same time so if you are confident about yr points status then apply online otherwise its better to hire a migration agent although its a cost to do so.for yr last question i can't comment as we have not yet moved to australia.

all the best
manisha


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

1.How long would ACS assessment would take?

approx 3 months

2. How Long would Visa Process take?

12 months if u r in CSL otherwise refer What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration

3.I am planning to lodge ACS application and VISA application online? Will it benefit in processing fast?

First u have to apply for ACS meanwhile u can write IELTS after getting both the result then only u can apply for VISA. So for VISA ACS result and IELTS score are preliminary.

4. I read in this forum that jobs that are listed in the SEEK website is hard to get for expats as they dont have australian experience. is that true?

No experience in this yet.........but once u get ur PR , I hope u can get a job without AUS exp.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> Hi, I am IT professional working as a Senior Software Engineer in the Pakistan's reputed IT Company i.e. Avanza Solutions. I have proven experience in web application through (dot)NET Technologies.
> 
> I have done bachelors in Software Engineering from Bahria University, Karachi. I am also a Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist in (dot) NET web. And planning to get couple of more certifications done by Feb 2010
> 
> ...


I have around 3.5 years experience as I have started working on 20th May 2006. So I will have 4 years experience by 20th May 2010. And I am planning to initiate visa correspondence just after that. 

you will have 4 years on 20th *June* 2010


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies... The reason why I want to apply online is that I heard processing is faster coz once you submit the application it gets in the processing que.. while if you apply by post, your application has to wait for being entered in the system then pending to be processed. 


So the whole process will take 15 to 18 months I guess.. which is still too long for me :S.. as I want to move as quickly as possible. any advice appreciated. 


Yes I know that assessment results and IELTS are preliminary for applying visa.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes Shafqat, its June 20th ... 

your processing going very fast brother.....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi faraz

welcome to the forum

we all are in a rush to reach Au. But cant help it, can we? do your homework till June, gather all documents and apply, time flies, you wont even know.

best of luck

cheers
anj


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Yup Anj, Im on it.. planning out things lot of things before June.. 

Yes indeed, time flies .. 

thanks man..


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

I was also wondering that how can one get a territory/state sponsored visa if he/she has skills matched with the MODL in that territory.?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

The only faster sponsorship is to get employer sponsorship. This is rare for IT in AU. It was easier to get about 4 yrs ago.



farazfaheem said:


> Thanks for the replies... The reason why I want to apply online is that I heard processing is faster coz once you submit the application it gets in the processing que.. while if you apply by post, your application has to wait for being entered in the system then pending to be processed.
> 
> 
> So the whole process will take 15 to 18 months I guess.. which is still too long for me :S.. as I want to move as quickly as possible. any advice appreciated.
> ...


----------

